# Tennessee Hunter Lost For 5 Days Ate Worms To Survive



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

http://www.grandviewoutdoors.com/predator-hunting/articlecontent/9/2011/2837/tennessee-hunter-lost-for-5-days-ate-worms-to-survive


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I bet he'll have a GPS real soon.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

You know Don you just might be right there!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Its been along time for me to be in that situation, I have been misplace a couple of times and luck has been on my side. I always try to carry fire starter, compass, and the though that down there all you do is start a fire and someone will find you.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Why didn't he take the worms and go fishing ? LOL


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah well just like many who get lost, most think they will not untill they do then it is too late. When ever I am heading into a wilderness area I have my compass.

Although....there was my first moose hunting trip. Did I ever share that story ?

As for eatting worms...think I would have shot some game.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some people have no sense of direction, heck they can get lost in a mall parking lot, as for compasses, most people don't know how to use one properly, never mind using with a map!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh yes...the map ! A very effective tool, if you know how to read it. I have guys working for me that can not read even a road map. Not saying they are not intelligent just that they never learned. I was taught in scouts at an early age.

Land marks are important also.

I guess we could start a what if you are lost thread.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah then when you get lost "just pull out your smart phone" and read what to do.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeppers...we have a leader here who used his







sure got him outta trouble.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

We have places that cell service is not good, some times sat. phones have dead spots. Cell service is covering about 1/3 est.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah it's the same here in a few spots for cell service knapper . A sat phone should work everywhere except maybe the bottom of a really narrow canyon.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Or if you are in a cave...only joking, but I bet there are a few blonds that might try that ?

Cell Phones are great if they are working !! Just ask Chris.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I remember that. It could have been bad.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Better to sit and wait instead of possibly going into an area already searched and the searchers who may never go back where they have been already. Could have been days less in the woods as they always go from last known start/leave point. And yes he wasnt a hunter as 15 shells would of had me in meat for at least ten days with 5 shots for location purposes.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Antlerz22 said:


> Better to sit and wait instead of possibly going into an area already searched and the searchers who may never go back where they have been already. Could have been days less in the woods as they always go from last known start/leave point. And yes he wasnt a hunter as 15 shells would of had me in meat for at least ten days with 5 shots for location purposes.


Was wondering the same thing. He had to have become disoriented and somewhat panicked. Even the best hunters can lose it once in awhile. Maybe he figured he'd run into 15 bears or something. LOL


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes good advice, sit and wait ! You are not that far from where you went in...if you keep walking you might just go deeper and further.

Again..best to know the area you are hunting. Sit down, calm down, and think. If you know the road is to the east...wait tilll first light and head that way, west follow the sun in the late afternoon. Night time..cover up and sleep. He found water which is the best thing.

To panic is easy....again, sit down calm down.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

That fella sure best stay out of these here rocky mountains.

I mean, the guys in TN.---its not like he was in the Dead Indian Peaks of northern WY.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah...he would freeze to death !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

catcapper said:


> That fella sure best stay out of these here rocky mountains.
> 
> I mean, the guys in TN.---its not like he was in the Dead Indian Peaks of northern WY.


LOL Gee I wonder why they named them that !


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have had friends tell me they have been in canyons so small and steep that they lost gps signal, they had to turn around and ride their snowmobiles out of it. That is a tight place to be.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

There are places in the Grand Canyon that are that way, you have to wait until the satelites are within the V overhead and pray your GPS locks on quick.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> There are places in the Grand Canyon that are that way, you have to wait until the satelites are within the V overhead and pray your GPS locks on quick.


Thats where you seperate the boys from the men when it comes to map reading. I thank Uncle Sam for my skills there.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

So our Uncle gave you lessons ? Can I charge you







.

I am Proud that you took those leasons ! Thank you


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I learned mine before I joined uncle sam. Then I learned from uncle sam and then I learned more form uncle sam in the USCG Aux. that is where I learned the most.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Amen guys. I learned mine from him. You can't always depend on tech stuff to get you through. It's kinda scary how we say the world has advanced but in several ways it hasn't.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

On a call said:


> So our Uncle gave you lessons ? Can I charge you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I paid for them as well--!lol


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Antlerz22 said:


> I paid for them as well--!lol


I am certain you did ! I know other paid even a higher price. But my hat is off and my heart is with each of you !

Again, Thank you.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

On a call said:


> I am certain you did ! I know other paid even a higher price. But my hat is off and my heart is with each of you !
> 
> Again, Thank you.


Mmmm...ok I meant-- _TAXES_-- OAC LOL, didnt think on your angle/view --as for me at least, I embraced the military and accepted with reason anything that was asked. So in that capacity it wasnt a *price* but more of my word/obligation as I as many others; had made an oath to obey the orders of the officers appointed over us, plain and simple. So for those brothers who have fallen--my upmost respect and graditude as well as they ultimately kept their WORD till the end. A mans word is everything and words hold more power than writing could ever hope to, only by having "men" who break their words was written "word" ever required---sorry for getting off the subject---just had the urge to say some heartfelt words, and I as well as others who served appreciate people like you who support our military in its present and past. So from all of us--we thank you ALL as well.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good post Antlerz. Thank you !


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Amen to that.

And boy wouldn't Davy Crockett be pissed.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Never had a GPS But I have Always got back to the Truck, maybe a little later than I planned but, I have always got back. One thing I learned coonhunting at night in the river swamps Is, You better have a compass and You better know how to read it. however I mostly used the stars or moon to navigate at night and that can change in a hurry! Normally if ya get turned around if you will just Stop Listen and think for a bit You will be much better off rather than running around in circles wondering where in the heck your at!

I wonder how many Banjoes that guy heard while he was lost in TN LOL, Is that a pig Squealin I hear??


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Look over yander Ma...here comes dinner.

as the banjo starts playing again....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Did we see the same movie ? There was no Ma and it certainly wasn't dinner they had in mind.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Ma was the one with no teeth and goatee.....


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

LOL I heeeyar that thar!! Dem R City folk Too!! I C D 1 One time Bfore!!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

"I was drinking muddy water ... eating worms. Yeah, I'd seen that on TV. I ate worms.''
Well Bill, thats it, the cats it outta the bag. He's a no good, dirty worm eater! It still amazes me that in this day and age, when I find it hard to locate hunting areas that aren't covered in boot tracks that folks can get lost, for 5 days! How many times have you located a sweet spot to set up and do some calling, only to look down and see a spent 22-250 brass? I don't care where you're at in the lower 48, there's roads and people crawling all over. Then outta the blue, we have Lucky Bill, lost for 5 days and eating worms. He musta been some kind of stupid or something. Does anyone have a video of this?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

JTKillough said:


> "I was drinking muddy water ... eating worms. Yeah, I'd seen that on TV. I ate worms.''
> Well Bill, thats it, the cats it outta the bag. He's a no good, dirty worm eater! It still amazes me that in this day and age, when I find it hard to locate hunting areas that aren't covered in boot tracks that folks can get lost, for 5 days! How many times have you located a sweet spot to set up and do some calling, only to look down and see a spent 22-250 brass? I don't care where you're at in the lower 48, there's roads and people crawling all over. Then outta the blue, we have Lucky Bill, lost for 5 days and eating worms. He musta been some kind of stupid or something. Does anyone have a video of this?


 Yes JT I'm with you on that one, even as rugged as some of area's are up here I've done a 5 hr. hike into the Rockies scouting for sheep and noticed something on the skyline -- another hunter standing on the ridge-line, wondering how and where they came in from, just turned around and headed out.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I am surprised that there is no you tube video of this ordeal.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well...Ma told em she would have no part of it...sides, they have no tv either.

As for being over areas never treaded on b4....even in Ak I can accross cans from a long ago hunter. Like Hassell up in the mountains off a river in the middle of what I thought to be no where .


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

An updated part of this story popped up on a search. Turns out the worm eater may have had long hair and was fond of this guy's chickens. It took him five days to walk to NC....Hmmmm


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

On a call said:


> Well...Ma told em she would have no part of it...sides, they have no tv either.
> 
> As for being over areas never treaded on b4....even in Ak I can accross cans from a long ago hunter. Like Hassell up in the mountains off a river in the middle of what I thought to be no where .


 I can accross cans from a long ago hunter -- Did you mean that you came across some cans and how did you know it was a hunter ?? Just asking.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

JTKillough said:


> An updated part of this story popped up on a search. Turns out the worm eater may have had long hair and was fond of this guy's chickens. It took him five days to walk to NC....Hmmmm


 Looks like he was just trying to get back to his hunting camp !!!!!!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

hassell said:


> I can accross cans from a long ago hunter -- Did you mean that you came across some cans and how did you know it was a hunter ?? Just asking.


He's been on the cough syrup again Rick.....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

JTKillough said:


> An updated part of this story popped up on a search. Turns out the worm eater may have had long hair and was fond of this guy's chickens. It took him five days to walk to NC....Hmmmm


I fully expected to see the end of his stick witha bag of Jack Links on it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

bones44 said:


> He's been on the cough syrup again Rick.....


What do you mean AGAIN !


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Headlines: Case Closed! Tennesee hunter lost for five days and surviving on worms whilest treking to North Carolina to harrass local man and man's chickens, turns up on video.






Case Closed?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

YIKES !!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

JTKillough said:


> Headlines: Case Closed! Tennesee hunter lost for five days and surviving on worms whilest treking to North Carolina to harrass local man and man's chickens, turns up on video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thank goodness for the yard light otherwise we wouldn't have been able to see the mystery intruder !!


----------

